# Sinp programme



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tonight I'm feeling frustrated about not being able to find any leads on a job offer which is now required as part of the immigration in Saskatchewan. Does anyone have some good advice as to what employers are happy to take on this programme. Because our family member is in Saskatchewan we have to initially live and work there.
Any help would be so great right now, thanks xxx


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

jeesica2005 said:


> Tonight I'm feeling frustrated about not being able to find any leads on a job offer which is now required as part of the immigration in Saskatchewan. Does anyone have some good advice as to what employers are happy to take on this programme. Because our family member is in Saskatchewan we have to initially live and work there.
> Any help would be so great right now, thanks xxx


what line of work are you looking for? then someone might be able to offer some advice/leads
good luck


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> what line of work are you looking for? then someone might be able to offer some advice/leads
> good luck


Yes, good thought.
My husband is the area sales manager for 3 shops for Bradford builders merchant, equivalent to Lowes, Homedepot and Menards in Canada/USA. Management in general would tick the boxes. He's been in management for 20 years, he's 41.
Any leads would be brilliant!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

jeesica2005 said:


> Yes, good thought.
> My husband is the area sales manager for 3 shops for Bradford builders merchant, equivalent to Lowes, Homedepot and Menards in Canada/USA. Management in general would tick the boxes. He's been in management for 20 years, he's 41.
> Any leads would be brilliant!


have u looked at saskjobs for work.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

You dont have to have a job offer if you are applying through the family stream in SINP. You simply have to have a family member who is willing to support you. It will assist your case though if you have a job qualification that is under the NOC codes or that is a recognised trade as per the saskimmigration.ca website.


----------

